# Bike Rack On Front Of Travel Trailer



## mjr (Feb 17, 2007)

Does anyone know the name of the manufacturer that has a bike rack mounted on the front of the travel trailer?

--Matt

Outback Sydney 32BHDS - Almost here


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry I can't help you. This will bring your post back to the top and maybe someone can help

Scott


----------

